# My year one Jupiter 2 with sound board.



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is a test of my Year One Jupiter 2 with a sound board...You can hear the engines reving up etc... A better F/X video to come...this is just a test...


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Very impressive!
Did you custom make this sound board, Or is it the Starling sound board?

I would love to have one of those baby's for my Jupiter.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

spocks beard said:


> Very impressive!
> Did you custom make this sound board, Or is it the Starling sound board?
> 
> I would love to have one of those baby's for my Jupiter.:thumbsup:


No Sir, it's my own custom board.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Which core lighting unit did you use there ? it looks great.
Bert


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Here is a test of my Year One Jupiter 2 with a sound board...You can hear the engines reving up etc... A better F/X video to come...this is just a test...
> 
> THE THIRD MODELS SEASON 1 JUPITER 2 - YouTube


Hi Captain Solo
Very impressive, I'm looking at doing sound for my 18" Jupiter 2 as well, where did you source your sound grab please ? Ít sounds like quite a "clean" version !

regards
Wayne
Perth, Australia


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Kimba, There is a CD of Of Music AND sound effects from Irwin Allen called " the fantasy worlds of Irwin Allen" It not only has all of the music used in The iwrin Allen shows such as Lost in space, & voyage to the bottom of the sea but ALL of the sound effects used in those shows. The Jupiter 2 engine sounds are great and you just cannot find those sounds anywhere except FOR the fantasy worlds of Irwin Allen. I think they may have sound boards that have them but I am not sure. The Cd has all & everything you would be looking for. I used an extended play of the Jupiter 2 engines that I use for mine because the sound will make your Jupiter 2 come alive.
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

bert model maker said:


> Which core lighting unit did you use there ? it looks great.
> Bert


From my friend Ralph at Tenacontrols. I highly recomend it.:thumbsup:

http://www.tenacontrols.com/Lost_in_Space_Controls.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

kimba32003 said:


> Hi Captain Solo
> Very impressive, I'm looking at doing sound for my 18" Jupiter 2 as well, where did you source your sound grab please ? Ít sounds like quite a "clean" version !
> 
> regards
> ...


Thanks Wayne.

I used the bonus disk from "The Fantasy Worlds Of Irwin Allen". It contains as Bert pointed out, most of the sound effects from all the Irwin Allen series.
Highly Recomended to Irwin Allen Fans.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Killer. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

1/35 Jupiter 2 Build up. Custom build to reflect the Jupiter 2 as seen in the First Five episodes of Lost In Space. Features, Custom scale interior lighting, working hatches, Robinson Figures, numerous scratch built details, Photo/Etch and Decals. This build was featured in Sci-Fi and Fantasy Modeler Vol.24.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Captain Han Solo said:


> 1/35 Jupiter 2 Build up. Custom build to reflect the Jupiter 2 as seen in the First Five episodes of Lost In Space. Features, Custom scale interior lighting, working hatches, Robinson Figures, numerous scratch built details, Photo/Etch and Decals. This build was featured in Sci-Fi and Fantasy Modeler Vol.24.


I have the vol. 24. Fantastic, really! :thumbsup:


----------

